# "chicken Skin"



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I think I can post this here because its a disorder that about 40% of people all over get. I have these little red bumps on my thighs so I did some googling and it came out that there is a possibility that its something called Keratosis Pilaris (AKA KP or Chicken Skin)

Treating "Chicken Skin" Bumps: Keratosis Pilaris | The Dr. Oz Show

What Is Keratosis Pilaris And How CAn You Treat It? - Keratosis Pilaris Community Forums

there are some websites that I found helpful.. 

now, for my question.. Does anyone on here experience this? little 'goose bumps' that are perminent that never leave? most likely on your thighs or arms?

If you have what have you done to try and minimize it? thanks

I am trying to find a way that I can help it because its really embarrassing to wear shorts and what not because I have this little red dots everywhere... so if anyone knows anything Id like to know what you did you what someone you know did


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Our dr says that it's part of eczema.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

My youngest daughter has this as diagnosed by her pediatrician. She uses a special exfoliating lotion on her arms to help that the doctor had us get. It is a form of eczema. We were told alot of times it is grown out of and becomes not so severe with age. Hers is definetely improved over a few years ago.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes I believe that mine isnt as bad as it used to be. I can kinda feel them on my arms sometimes. more in the winter. I have heard that being out in the sun helps with it alot. So I dont have it at all on my arms in the summer. I rarely wear shorts, but this past summer, and it doesnt look as bad. Going to my doctor they can perscribe me with something?


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Also the products in the Lovely Skin line work very well on my daughters super sensitive skin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Exfoliating is the key. Not too harsh, that can make it worse, but often, like everyday in the shower with a sugar scrub. I also use a lotion that I've seen recommended all over the internet, it's called Amlactin. You used to need a perscription for it but now it can be found with the other lotions at walmart. I'll post a picture so you know what to look for. For some this skin condition does not show itself until adulthood, like me, and will not go away. The only thing you can do is treat it. It can be controlled but the second you stop it will reappear. I hope this helped.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I clicked on this out of curiosity as to why someone was posting a thread about chicken skin lol but it's funny because I've always had these annoying bumps on my arms and legs. I had no clue that there was an actual condition that caused it. I just did a google image search and some of the pics show something much worse then what I have but there were quite a few that I would swear was my skin! It has gotten a bit better now that I'm older but at 27(well tomorrow) It is still there, lately I've noticed there more of a dot then a bump and not quite as red as they used to be. It always looks worse after I get out of the shower, they are a very dark red after.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes. When I get out of the shower my legs are like purple. and I take warm showers because its supposed to help as well. I have been putting on lotion for about a week now. and its getting better. I do you this expoliating stuff in the shower. seems to be working


----------

